# self inflicted pain !



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

sold a 50 gallon low boy heater yesterday and returned today to install it. no big deal right?
WRONG
I was in a hurry and failed to measure the door... 3 hour mistake!
the old heater was 1.5 inches wider than the door.took the entire door,casing and trim down to get it out.
after getting the new one in I had to re-assemble the customers door and put it all back nice and pretty.customer was happy with the install and offered to pay for the time involved to remove it.
I didn't charge for the extra labor because I didn't quote it upfront (my policy)and didn't want to risk angering him and losing a customer.chalk that up to a lesson learned.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Been there and done that. Would love to say I'll never do that again, but odds aren't in my favor!!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Things get hectic... Most days my mind is in a million places. I desperately need to find another plumber.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I would give estimate as the price is flat rate as long as you dont run into any issues that arent predictable.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

This wasn't unpredictable tho. It was negligence on my part to verify that the heater would come out.haha


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

In those cases i've been know to just cut tanks into peices with my sawzall.. Granted there is still extra labor involved with my scenerio..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> In those cases i've been know to just cut tanks into peices with my sawzall.. Granted there is still extra labor involved with my scenerio..


 
Its amazeing how fast you can cut a water heater in half.... those new lennox blades kick ass and can zip through one pretty quickly... 

the only problem is the gunk in the heater making a mess in the room

I have not had to do that in years


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for you owning up and taking responsibility.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't quote anything over the phone. Might give them a ball park, but nothing is set in stone tell I see it. Too many variables. Just wait tell next year when the new water heater law comes into effect and the water heaters a wider, taller, and heavier. There not gonna fit anymore.....I'm gonna start installing tankless then


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> sold a 50 gallon low boy heater yesterday and returned today to install it. no big deal right?
> WRONG
> I was in a hurry and failed to measure the door... 3 hour mistake!
> the old heater was 1.5 inches wider than the door.took the entire door,casing and trim down to get it out.
> ...


Workin' on your Workin' Man's PHD.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I don't quote anything over the phone. Might give them a ball park, but nothing is set in stone tell I see it. Too many variables. *Just wait tell next year when the new water heater law comes into effect and the water heaters a wider, taller, and heavier*. There not gonna fit anymore.....I'm gonna start installing tankless then


Anywhere on the net I can look up more info on this??


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Anywhere on the net I can look up more info on this??


Go to final rule thread in water heater section


----------

